# Trip Ideas



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys. I am thinkning of going on an antelope hunt this coming fall(2012) with my dad. I am looking for some ideas on where to go that the odds of a tag are good and who to hunt with. Thanks.


----------

